

Ask HN: How do you stay uptodate with all the tech? - stormpat

Im a webdev, doing websites and apps for my employer, and i have a hard time keeping up to date with even just a few technologies im using, i use twitter, read on HN and Reddit, but still it feels like im constantly missing imortant stuff.<p>Right now im learning AngularJS and Laravel, so i have a back and frontend framework to learn. Still theres tonns of other stuff im interested in.<p>So how do you my fellow devs stay up to date no matter what your intrests are?
======
zapshu
I came across
[http://uptodate.frontendrescue.org/](http://uptodate.frontendrescue.org/) few
weeks ago, they give valuable advices and many resources to keep getting up to
date.

About web standards, frameworks and related tools, I recommend you to cast a
glance on [http://webplatformdaily.org/](http://webplatformdaily.org/)

